# Buy it now or not your best offer.



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

Considering the non original jewel job, I offered $33.68 and the seller let the listing end and relisted the item. Was my offer low ball?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301538565882&alt=web


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 21, 2015)

I think your offer was fair. They look home made.


----------



## jkent (Feb 21, 2015)

that's more than I would have offered. I would have settled for a good set of repops at a lower cost.
JKent


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

I wouldn't consider that a bad offer at all! A bad offer is $45 on a $500 bike, yep. Well those clowns get no response from me, but they do make it on my blocked lists, which I share with other friends who are ebay sellers. Ain't nobody got time for dat! 

Darcie


----------



## bikiba (Feb 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> I wouldn't consider that a bad offer at all! A bad offer is $45 on a $500 bike, yep. Well those clowns get no response from me, but they do make it on my blocked lists, which I share with other friends who are ebay sellers. Ain't nobody got time for dat!
> 
> Darcie




Maybe they mistyped $450?

I think $25 for the grips are a fair starting offer. One of them is cracked pretty bad

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2015)

More than I would have offered.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

I sent the seller a note after he relisted the grips and got this;  "$39.05 would be The Lowest I Will Take! Good Luck."  
Seller is from Puerto Rico. Is he on the Cabe?


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 21, 2015)

You could buy this pair of repops.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261780550529?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Feb 21, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> I sent the seller a note after he relisted the grips and got this;  "$39.05 would be The Lowest I Will Take! Good Luck."
> Seller is from Puerto Rico. Is he on the Cabe?




He is, 'Carlitos60' on here.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

Well that explains it.

Darcie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 22, 2015)

rideahiggins said:


> You could buy this pair of repops.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261780550529?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




These reproduction coke bottles are nice. I have a short pair on a New World I rebuilt last year. Good stuff.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> Darcie




Oh no.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 23, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> Darcie




Haha, yes it does.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 23, 2015)

I could be wrong... but I think those grips came from a seller on here? Not that I care he's flipping something (we all do right?) I just think I've seen those before. His ebay name used to be the same as what it was on here I believe, I wonder why he changed it?


Edit: I think I was thinking about these..http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?66143-Jeweled-Grips-cheap&highlight=jeweled+grips. Not the same grips...


----------

